# Gordon Moore...



## jetztaber (28. Februar 2008)

... hat 1968 gesagt: "_Alle 18 Monate verdoppelt sich die Transistormenge   auf einem Chip und damit auch die Leistung_".

Seit 1971 hat sich das zwar bei Intel auf ca. 26 Monate eingependelt, aber wird es tatsächlich so weitergehen?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke, das das in den nächsten Jahren zurückgehen wird (die Größe bzw der Zeitraum sich verlängern wird), aufgrund der voranschreitenden Probleme mit neuen Fertigungsverfahren...


----------



## Player007 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das so weiter geht.
Ein paar Jahre geht es vielleicht noch so weiter, aber dann wird man merken, dass das weitere verkleinern, eine andere Technik braucht, also andere Leiterbahnen oder andere Stoffe, aus dem die CPU besteht.

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Februar 2008)

Man darf nicht vergessen, das "Gesetz" (es ist ja nicht bewiesen sondern beruht nur auf empirischen Daten) stammt aus den 60ern. In den 70ern hat Moore es schon auf 24 Monate korrigiert.
Ursprünglich bezog es sich ja nicht mal auf Transistoren.

Moore selbst schätzt das ende afaik auf +7-10 Jahre, bis dahin wird die strukturelle Grenze des Machbaren erriecht sein in der Fertigung... wenn es bis dahin nicht ohnehin ganz andere Materialien und Herstellungsverfahren gibt.


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Februar 2008)

Irgendwann werden wir dann auch bei 0,0 ankommen. Zumindest nahe Null. Es gab mal darüber einen Wissen-Bericht in der PCGH. Da war auch die Rede über "Bio-Prozessoren" und   "Quanten"-Prozessoren.


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Februar 2008)

Aber das Problem ist nicht so schlimm,jedenfalls vorerst nicht.Denn dann werden die Entwickler die Software eben auf MultiCPUs und -GPUs skalieren,d.h. wenn die Grenze erricht ist,aber noch kein neues Verfahren in den Startlöchern steht,werden einfach zwei Prozessoren verbaut usw...
Da Software zunehmend von mehreren Chips profitiert,dürfte das eine kurzfristige Lösung darstellen.
Denn angeblich basiert die Wirtschaft z.Teil auf dem fortschritt der Computerbranche hab ich mal gelesen.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Februar 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Aber das Problem ist nicht so schlimm,jedenfalls vorerst nicht.


Ähm, Moore ist nicht Nostradamus, und sein Gesetz kein fundamentaler Bestandteil unserer Physik, sprich die Welt wird sich nicht zu drehen aufhören, wenn es mal nicht mehr gilt, weil z.B. die Leistung sich nur noch alle 3 Jahre verdoppelt. 
Es ist eher interessant, dass er so lange Recht behalten hat (wobei sein Gesetz schon zigmal angepasst wurde, denn als er es aufstellte, war ein Mikroprozessor noch Zukunftsmusik).

Auf Multiprocessing und Multithreading weicht man ja bereits jetzt aus, einfach auch aus dem Grund, dass moderne wissenschaftliche Software in der Regel Parallelisierung nutzt. als Nebeneffekt schwappt es halt auch so langsam auf den Privatmarkt über, aber an wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen gibts ja schon länger Cluster und Co.


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Februar 2008)

Nun,wenn es dir darum geht,dass er grob Recht behalten hat,kann ich auch sagen,dass Grafikkarten 2011 bestimmt 2GB VRAM haben 
Natürlich geht die Welt nicht unter,aber es wäre ärgerlich für die Industrie und die Spieleentwickler,wenn der schnelle techn. Fortschritt so stark gebremst würde.


----------



## jetztaber (29. Februar 2008)

Als ich die Frage hierher geschrieben habe, hatte ich ein Foto im Hinterkopf, das die Buchstaben IBM aus einzelnen Atomen zusammengesetzt zeigt. Es ist mir nicht gelungen, dieses Bild zu finden und hierher zu setzen. Der Gedanke ist einfach faszinierend: Können Atome so aneinander gesetzt werden, dass sich so etwas wie eine CPU ergibt? Der erste Halbleiter war ja nun auch nicht gerade klein und hat sich entwickelt. Was da wohl in den Laboren geforscht wird?

Ergänzend zu diesem Thema gibt es z.B. einen Ausflug in die Welt der Quantendrähte und ein-atomigen Kontakte. Ich bin nicht vom Fach, aber vielleicht interessiert es den einen oder anderen in diesem Zusammenhang:
http://www.weltderphysik.de/de/1314.php


----------



## hempels_sofa (29. Februar 2008)

theorie und praxis liegen nun mal sehr weit auseinander.
theoretisch hat intel nen 10GHz prozessor auf basis der netburst architektur versprochen (hieß glaube so)
praktisch waren es nur 3,8 GHz

dieses gesetz ist eigentlich kein gesetz sondern nur theorie und keine praxis


----------



## Adrenalize (1. März 2008)

Ich kenne nur das "bill sux", war damals ja angeblich auf einem Pentium-Muster zu finden.


----------

